
Ask HN: What do freelancers or contractors want out of issue tracking systems - prmph
What features specific to freelancing work for multiple clients do the current main solution miss?
======
PaulHoule
I would like to see some interoperation in issue tracking/case management.

For instance a customer has an internal ticket that they shoot to me that is
mirrored in my system and when I resolve it on my system, my system resolves
it in their system.

Today much of this communication goes through email where it is conflated with
spam and messages from multiple clients and vendors as well as potential
clients and vendors.

Of course there is the enterprise angle too: for me to satisfy your request I
might create a case with the delivery company and share it with you as well as
any other vendor that provides a component or product service to you.

